# preparing shark??



## uncdub13

Probably will keep releasing them, but IF i were to keep a shark >54" (most likely a blacktip) to eat, what all do you have to do to them to ensure the meat stays tastey? How do you go about all the bleeding and gutting procedures? Heard urea/amonia stuff will get in the meat if you dont do it right. Just curious.


----------



## rockhead

never done it myself, but what I hear is that after you catch your shark, you need to immediately fillet it and then put the fillets in a bag and put the bag on ice. then when its dinner time you marinate in italian and grill, or blacken. thats all I got for ya


----------



## Fisheadgib

It's not necessary to cut it up completely but you should gut it and ice it down ASAP. Sharks don't poop. Their stomach acids desolve everything, they absorb the nutrients, then pass the remaining waist fluids through their skin. Most critters release their bowels when they die and sharks are no exception. If you don't gut it soon after it's caught, it's waste fluids will be released into the meat when it dies. You want to get it on ice and wait till it's safe to handle it though, sharks are kinda touchy about being gutted alive.


----------



## RuddeDogg

*Yep*

What rockehead said as well as Fishheadgib said. Bleed it,gut it, and get it on ice. If you don't have ant Italian dressing, put it in milk or butter milk overnite. That will draw out any unpleasantness. If ya look at Boss Dogg's pic, that was bled and gutted at home. Filleted and put in the freezer. haven't grilled it yet she still gives me the eye when I say I'll grill it for her.


----------



## Lipyourown

They poop.


----------



## creek

Check out this thread
http://floridasurffishing.net/forum...&forum=100&topic_id=22138&mesg_id=22142&page=


----------



## bigphil

We used the following page as a guideline for cleaning. Worked really well.
http://www.fishingkites.co.nz/articles/articlefive.htm

Like everyone else said, the Italian dressing will treat you right. Marinade or baste it as you grill. I would say grill it no matter what. Another way is to hit is with some Paula Deen's house seasoning and butter and grill.

House seasoning is 1 cup salt, 1/4 cup black pepper and 1/4 cup garlic powder.


----------



## uncdub13

appreciate it guys.


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*Shark Meat*

Ryan,


----------



## Finger_Mullet

*ooops*

Ryan,

If I catch one I think I will try it. I have ate shark before but we caught it in the gulf stream and I have no clue what kind it was. We was going to turn it loose but the capt. said it was great eating. He was right!!!! We marinated it in italian dressing and broiled it. 

You can try one and if you don't like it, don't keep any more. If it is more meat that you want, just freeze it and I will hook up with you next weekend and take some off your hands. This will keep me from killing one just to see if I like it.
Give me a call if you want to try for some on the surf at night on the 28th or 29th. We will be fishing somewhere. Cell 336-953-2909. We will be with the family during the day but at night we will be hunting for a shark to grill.

Darin


----------



## Fisheadgib

In all honesty, shark has almost no flavor on its own. It's great for people that don't like strong tasting fish. It's just clean white meat. The same capillary property of the meat to move fluids also helps it to absorb spices and flavors. Sharks are all cartilage so you end up with alot of usable meat. I always steak them and when its cooked, the only bone you have is the backbone in the middle. No ribs. Italian dressing isn't the only method of flavoring either. Garlic butter, lemon butter, and Dales steak seasoning are a few more that work pretty good.


----------

